# Your thoughts on POW gloves



## pete7:19 (Jun 11, 2011)

I've had a pair of Pow Mega for a couple of years. They've done about 5 weeks mountain time and a lot of hours in the UK Manchester fridge. They've kept me comfy from -1C down to -20C and don't show any visible signs of wear. The size seems a little small so be sure to try on before you buy.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Pow gloves are good in my experience, haven't had any issues with my POW high fives


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Rode in the stealths for 1 and a half seasons. Only had to re-proof them once. oh and that's half a season longer than anything else I've used aside form Celtek.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Did your Celteks blow out after 3 days on them?


----------



## syphabiscuit (Nov 1, 2010)

pete7:19 said:


> I've had a pair of Pow Mega for a couple of years. They've done about 5 weeks mountain time and a lot of hours in the UK Manchester fridge. They've kept me comfy from -1C down to -20C and don't show any visible signs of wear. The size seems a little small so be sure to try on before you buy.


Size seems small....... As in, go a size up from what they recommend?? Don't think I'll be able to try them as I live nowhere near the store. I fit right in the middle of large on their sizing chart. Are they similarly small like Burton where in everything else I am a large and in Burton I am an XL. You couldn't do me a massive favour and measure round the widest part of your hand(near the knuckles) and tell me what sizes you have and should have etc could you pretty please?!?!?! xxxxxx (....gay)


----------



## pete7:19 (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm sat at work without a measuring tape, or even a ruler, sorry.
I went for a medium as that usually works for me with most brands but could have used a large, that said it's not uncomfortable, just a little snug with the liners in. If you're middle of the large range you'll probably be OK.

Just found this link:

http://www.powgloves.com/size-chart.html

So POW reckon if you're 8.5 - 9" you're L and 9.5 - 10" XL.


----------

